

The Rise of the New Global Elite - codelion
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/01/the-rise-of-the-new-global-elite/8343/

======
sundars
its interesting how the idea of US being run by a plutocracy is gaining
credibility. Buffet mentioned it couple of days ago:
[http://english.themarker.com/warren-buffett-the-u-s-is-
movin...](http://english.themarker.com/warren-buffett-the-u-s-is-moving-
toward-plutocracy-1.351236)

